# Ritchey Road Logic Saga, read before purchase!!!!



## bryin (Mar 23, 2003)

I ordered a 53cm Ritchey Road Logic frameset from Bicycle Doctor USA (who gave me great service). Frame came and all was good until I built it. The cable guides for the rear brake on the top tube were too shallow to hold the end of the cable properly. The ferrule only went into the stop about 2mm, which caused the housing to angle in a strange angle. Also the cable guides are on the TOP of the top tube and every road bike I have ever seen (since the days of running the housing through guides on the top tube) has the cable guides on the bottom. Every pic of the Ritchey I have seen as the guides on the bottom. 
Emailed Bike Doc and the answer they got from Ritchey is the frame was Campy specific and only a small number had made it to the US and they thought they had pulled them all but mine must have slipped through. And they said the smaller sizes had the guides on the top of the tube. Well that seemed to explain it until I did some research and found out...

No one any where on the web has a Campy specific Road Logic frame for sale
Campy cable and ferrule worked no better in my frame, I tried it..
A guy who lives close to me (but I don't know well) has a pic on FB of a 58cm frame with the same issues.
Frame size does not matter for rear brake cable guide placement and no where (other than the guy I mentioned) can I find a pic of the frame with guides on the top tube.


So that kind of blows Ritchey explanation out of the water. I hate it when someone lies to me. So even if I return it for a refund here is what I am out... time to pack and ship it, time to tear down the Rtichey, time to rebuild my bike so I can ride and then rebuild the frame. Yeah I am sour about it. If Ritchey would have told me the truth I might be a little more forgiving but after all this they are getting this one back. It is a shame, the bike with Red weighed 16lb 58oz COMPLETE. But I can't see why I would give Ritchey another chance.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

Don't give up on the frame just yet.

This forum has a particular thread monitored by a Ritchey representative and he regularly responds to questions. Repost your problem there and give him some time to respond. He might be able to locate a correct frame for you.

I agree that your problems are unusual and that's too bad because I like Ritchey products and think the Road Logic frame is beautiful and a bargain. By the way, I had a custom frame built with a powdercoat vs. a wet paint finish. Powdercoat is thicker than wet paint. As a result, the cable housing ferrules would not fit readily into the cable stops. A little scratching about on the inside of the cable stops with some rolled up sandpaper cured my problem.


----------



## bryin (Mar 23, 2003)

Peter P. said:


> Don't give up on the frame just yet.
> 
> This forum has a particular thread monitored by a Ritchey representative and he regularly responds to questions. Repost your problem there and give him some time to respond. He might be able to locate a correct frame for you.
> 
> I agree that your problems are unusual and that's too bad because I like Ritchey products and think the Road Logic frame is beautiful and a bargain. By the way, I had a custom frame built with a powdercoat vs. a wet paint finish. Powdercoat is thicker than wet paint. As a result, the cable housing ferrules would not fit readily into the cable stops. A little scratching about on the inside of the cable stops with some rolled up sandpaper cured my problem.


Sandpaper is not going to fix this problem. A Dremel tool might, but I would not spend $1000 on a frame I had to Dremel out the cable stops. I agree it is a bargain if it works. I don't think this is an unusual problem. I have already seen another frame that was the same way. I forwarded the post and some other comments to Bike Doc to forward to Ritchey. As far as I am concerned Ritchey can shove this frame where the sun don't shine. I wasted a bunch of time on this POS. Unless Ritchey gave me a deep discount I would not own it. Plus their lying response just infuriated me. So now I will make it a point to make sure I never own another Ritchey product and that I make this feeling public.


----------



## bryin (Mar 23, 2003)

Response from Bkie Doc

Bryin





Not sure where to start so I will just jump right in. 



First thanks for letting the world know that it was not our shops fault and I think you are trying to say we do offer high level of personal service in your e-mail.



Now let me back up. 



Yesterday I got an e-mail from you saying your where having trouble with cable braze-on with - in Minutes of getting the e-mail at my desk I replied by e-mail asking for a photo so I could see what was going on and also tried calling you ASAP ( my intention was to go to ritchey so we could sort it out, “ the old adage a photo worth a thousand words” has some merit in my world ). 



After selling 100’s of ritchey over the years this was a first I had ever heard of anything like this on a ritchey and want to see it . Shortly after I sent my request for a photo I got an e-mail saying you did not feel a photo was needed . I said That’s fine I understand we all do not have smart phone’s, in fact I sent my first photo and Text less this 90 days ago I am old school bike shop that for sure but it seems to work.



After I got your e-mail regarding the photo I e-mailed ritchey and with-in minutes I was talking to the sales manager at ritchey and with-in a few more Minutes I was talking to Richey Tec and shared your first e-mail.



This is where our story varies a little or what was left out of your e-mail below or perhaps I was not clear on what happened or what was offered to correct the matter. 



Yes its true there were a small numbers of frames came out of production with a cable stop that was not to be used with the normal sram/shimano cable Farrell (has nothing to do with cable are the casing the stop was designed for a campy Farrell my understanding, ritchey had Jag wire design a special farrel made to correct the problem for the sram / shimano people but after it was all said and done ritchey was not happy with it and decided to pull the frame from the sales. A small number slipped in to the market and yours was one of them. 



After I/we learn you had one of the affect frames I called you again with word ritchey was sorry and Ritchey would replace pay the shipping back and get you a new Frame ASAP. After we spoke yesterday you were going to let me know on Monday. As of Friday you had about an “one hour invested” by your own doing you went on and invested more time I am sorry to hear that knowing the frame was going back to Ritchey.



In closing I hope you will correct the review or complete it, 50 years in the bike Business Ritchey one of the Best companies we have ever worked with, there nothing I can say other than I am sorry your time got wasted but the fact ritchey stepped up and were going to replace the frame and pay the shipping got forgot or over looked in your review. That would have not happen from many off shore name brands within Minutes of discovering what you had one of the affect frame . Everyone makes a mistake from time to time I hope you will forgive ritchey and give them a chance to win you over we are all be here to service you in the future.. 

Have a good weekend chat Monday 


MY RESPONSE to Bike Doc

Ritchey knew they had frames that were not right, right mean they work with normal, standard cables made by Shimano, Campy or Sram. Anything else is just crap, I actually think that having to get a "special Jagwire farrel" actually makes it worse. If Ritchey had to source some special part for the frame, THEN IT SHOULD COME WITH THE FRAME. How would someone (even in a shop) build this? I am sure the jagwires are not in many shops. Also, there is ZERO chance that locating the cables on TOP of the top tube was intentional. That is never done on road bikes, only cross and MTB so the bike is easy to shoulder. 




Ritchey knows they have crap frames being sold. The stupid design could "work" in a jacked up way but it is not close to right. The truth is, Ritchey does not want to bear the cost of recalling the frames. They know that many people will live with the stupid design. Either they don't know any better or don't care. 




Here is my time that I have invested in this POS...




45 minutes- tear parts off frame and clean..

1 hour build

30 minutes tear parts off frame

1.5 hour build (old bike)

1 hour pack and drive this to ship



What if I were PAYING for this via a shop? Then Ritchey would owe me about $300. This is what I donated to Ritchey so they attempt to pass these POS onto consumers rather than do the right thing. Think about Steve, even if Ritchey is telling the truth, they would have at least sent a message to dealer to check these frames to see if they were messed up. They would have included the jagwires to make sure customers could build them. Ritchey is LYING so they can make more money. This is what the bike industry has come to... a bunch of greedy as^^&*les trying to make as much money as they can. Tell Tom Ritchey to give me a call and I will discuss it with him.


----------



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

Looks to me like they're going to take care of the problem.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

Looks like they are trying to take care of the problem.
As to your time
"45 minutes- tear parts off frame and clean.."
What's there to clean? BB/Brake Calipers/RD/FD The only one that takes much time is BB

"1 hour build"
You have one hour invested in building the bike up and ran into issues.

"30 minutes tear parts off frame"
Is this a different frame? If so what does this have to do with Ritchey?

"1.5 hour build (old bike)"
Again what does buidlng another bike have to do with the issue, they are seemingly going to send you a new frame that works.

"1 hour pack and drive this to ship"
Maybe I'm the idiot, but most companies that tell you to RMA and item send you a shipping label (at their cost), you have the option to have the shipping company come by and pick up (UPS/FedEx), if you don't want to go this route most places offer drop off locations.

If I was in Tom Ritchey's shoes I'd give you all your money back and put a block on all future purchases.


----------



## bryin (Mar 23, 2003)

SundayNiagara said:


> Looks to me like they're going to take care of the problem.


Sure they are if you accept their bs explanation and don't mind donating hours of your time to fix their mistake that you paid$1000 for....


----------



## bryin (Mar 23, 2003)

I had to re-build my bike so I could ride today.... Unless you think it ok to not ride for a week. This is a problem that never should have needed to be fixed. It was only needed because Ritchey does not want to put time and money into making sure the defective frames were pulled. Then they lied about it, 

Tom does not have to worry about me ever buying another Ritchey product.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

bryin said:


> I had to re-build my bike so I could ride today.... Unless you think it ok to not ride for a week. This is a problem that never should have needed to be fixed. It was only needed because Ritchey does not want to put time and money into making sure the defective frames were pulled. Then they lied about it,
> 
> Tom does not have to worry about me ever buying another Ritchey product.


As I mentioned, what does you have one set of components have to do with Ritchey? What happened to the side business that you had going - "I work in shop part time and have a side business buying and selling high end road bikes on Ebay and CL."

BTW I'd hardly call this a saga, barely a hurdle.


----------



## bryin (Mar 23, 2003)

Since you asked... Completed grad school and got a job so don't work in a shop anymore. Don't sell much on ebay anymore either. Plus it is that Ritchey should have prevented this problem and not wasted my time. 

BTW- would be a saga if it was your time and money


----------



## dehoff (Oct 25, 2005)

Lemme get this straight- you get the frame home and look at it. The cable stops are on top of the top tube, which you know never happens on a road bike and all pictures of the Richey had the cable stops under the top tube. This doesn't raise the slightest red flag to you. Not even enough to test fit the new housing, because nobody would reuse housing that was routed completely different on the other bike. Heck, maybe the cable stops don't like the diameter of the housing you were using. It's not like they're a standard size or anything. Cripes, I've had larger MTB housing in a road bike cable kit that I purchased. 

Guess I must be the only person on earth that test fits things before putting them together.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

It sounds like they are going to correct the problem and you'll get all your money back. Sh*t happens sometimes. So you're out a few hours of your time (mostly wrenching). You sound like you've been personally violated. Maybe tomorrow you'll have a better perspective on the whole thing.
What I get out of this thread is that Bicycle Doctor and Ritchey have pretty darn good customer service.


----------



## wabasso (May 18, 2012)

Sounds to me like someone needs to grow up. Seriously.


----------



## KonaSS (Aug 18, 2006)

The horror! Don't forget to include all the time you now have to spend complaining about and disparaging Ritchey on the internets. I think the total should be $350 now.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

bryin said:


> Since you asked... Completed grad school and got a job so don't work in a shop anymore. Don't sell much on ebay anymore either. Plus it is that Ritchey should have prevented this problem and not wasted my time.
> 
> BTW- would be a saga if it was your time and money


Jeebus you whine alot.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

All this thread does is appreciate Ritchey all the more. Bike doctor, too. They're taking care of it solely on your word, not even a pic...fairly unusual. Not sure I see where Ritchey lied to you...except maybe forgetting to tell you at first that it took a special ferrule...which wouldn't have come with your frame since they didn't intend it would end up with you. For that matter, I wouldn't be surprised to find there was nothing at all wrong with your frame other than the cable stopped got bumped or something and squished a little. I see that frequently enough...just use a blunt tool and widen it a little and all is good. As for your time, a few hours is nothing to be worked up about. Stuff happens...move on.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

bryin said:


> BTW- would be a saga if it was your time and money


LOL, nope, btw if you changed the "b" in your handle to a "c" it would be pretty fitting at this point.


----------



## Cooper1960 (Oct 14, 2010)

I think the shop and Ritchey handled things properly. I am in the manufacturing business, I know how at times you try and implement a change and discover things aren't working out, you try to keep defective products from ever reaching a customer but sometimes stuff happens. Ritchey tried a change with the cable ferrels, change failed and Ritchey discontinued the design. 

I will say in this case the shop and Ritchey could have gone one step further, my business would have. Ritchey should have offered an upgrade or tossed in something additional for the OP's trouble, and the shop should have offered to build the new frame for free (using the OP's parts)

OP it sucks things didn't work out for you, maybe with a bit of diplomacy and negotiation the time you wasted could have turned out to yield a better frame.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

How does one give out negative reps? 

Bryin, you need to grow up some. The world is not out to get you.


----------



## LVbob (Mar 24, 2014)

KonaSS said:


> The horror! Don't forget to include all the time you now have to spend complaining about and disparaging Ritchey on the internets. I think the total should be $350 now.


Could be more than that. Not sure he included the time it took to clean his hands.


----------



## mjduct (Jun 1, 2013)

I've never bought anything from Ritchey, plenty of other brands that I'm familiar with that I respect and go back to. But after reading this bread, I wouldn't hesitate to buy from them or bicycle doctor USA. They tried to make it right, the OP has in my mind been pretty unreasonable, I think you could have gotten more but not with your attitude and approach, nobody tried to get more money out of you than you already spent they tried to work it out on their expense... What more could you ask for?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

bryin said:


> Since you asked... Completed grad school and got a job so don't work in a shop anymore. Don't sell much on ebay anymore either. Plus it is that Ritchey should have prevented this problem and not wasted my time.
> 
> BTW- would be a saga if it was your time and money


Quit your whining and get on w/ your miserable life. If this had happened to me I'd be posting about what great customer service I'd experienced when a rare mistake had taken place. 
If you could post a photo of yourself so all the shop employees on this forum can successfully avoid you in the future I'm sure we'd all appreciate it. I don't leave a ton of negative rep but you surely deserve a helping.


----------



## bryin (Mar 23, 2003)

*Dishonety*

It is understandable that many people think I am being a complete jerk about this.. on the surface it seems that Ritchey's response is a good one. I would have just taken a new frame and not said a word about it IF I thought is was an honest mistake on Ritchey's part. 

Despite what Ritchey claims, all evidence points to this defect affecting many frames. I had another 2 guys contact me today and tell me their frames had the same issue. That is 4 (including me) that were impacted.

That means that this whole mess was avoidable. Ritchey knows they have a run of frames that are defective. They should have alerted their dealers to check the frames prior to shipping. Instead they kept silent and then claim to have some work around with a special Jagwire ferrule. Which they do not ship with their frame. 

Why would Ritchey do this? Dollars... they do not want to recall an entire run of frames that are defective. Especially since they can make it "work" with a special ferrule. One of the guys that contacted me actually used a zip tie around his cable and top tube to make it work. So some people will just ride their defective frames and Ritchey will just handle the ones that do come back. Why? Because that is way that makes them the most money. 

I hate being lied to and that is exactly what Ritchey did. They are lying about the frames because they don't want the expense of a recall. Given their lies, of course I am not happy I wasted time on this and am going off the deep end about it.

Dishonesty is point one... second point is that I don't want to see anyone else get a frame that is defective. If I just "took one for the team" then no one would the wiser. I am sure anyone contemplating a Ritchey frame is now going to make sure their frame is not defective before it ships (if they saw this post). Is that a good thing? I think so.... 

I understand there are mistakes. I don't live my life to make other people's lives harder. But this was not in honest mistake, it was a company taking advantage of consumers. 

Notice there is no response on this thread from Ritchey.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

It sounds like the company has acknowledged that "defective" frames entered the market. It also sounds like they are doing the right thing and issuing replacements as they learn about them. If your intent was to draw attention to the issue, you could have made this more of a PSA than a rant. This would be a "saga" if they didn't want to issue a replacement.

Yes, you are out the time of build up and tear down. Some people would call that a good way to spend a Sunday afternoon...


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

bryin said:


> Why would Ritchey do this? Dollars... they do not want to recall an entire run of frames that are defective. Especially since they can make it "work" with a special ferrule. One of the guys that contacted me actually used a zip tie around his cable and top tube to make it work. So some people will just ride their defective frames and Ritchey will just handle the ones that do come back. Why? Because that is way that makes them the most money.


So says Cryin Bryin.
If I had received a frame that didn't match the picture that I had ordered (cable run on the top tube), I would not have bothered to build it up. I would have made a call and had it replaced. Do you really think Ritchey wants people riding around with zip tied cables?


----------



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

mikerp said:


> So says Cryin Bryin.
> If I had received a frame that didn't match the picture that I had ordered (cable run on the top tube), I would not have bothered to build it up. I would have made a call and had it replaced. Do you really think Ritchey wants people riding around with zip tied cables?


Where is the "Like" button?


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

SundayNiagara said:


> Where is the "Like" button?


The six pointed star bottom left under the post.


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

wabasso said:


> Sounds to me like someone needs to grow up. Seriously.


I'm with you. Whining relentlessly about first world problems. Jesus is our current generation spoiled rotten. Company is going out of their way to make things right, and all he can do is complain about that too.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

_



Also, there is ZERO chance that locating the cables on TOP of the top tube was intentional. That is never done on road bikes, only cross and MTB so the bike is easy to shoulder.

Click to expand...

_Granted, Surly's Pacer is not your big-bucks go-fast road frame. But it's always had the brake cable on top of the top tube.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

When I bought my Breakaway a few of the frames had mistakenly shipped without forks, including mine. Ritchey was very good about getting me a fork. Mistakes happen. As long as they fix their mistake what more do you really want? Ritchey does manufacture in Asia so if you want a USA built frame you'll have to look elsewhere.


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

I'd like to charge for the time I wasted clicking on this thread...


----------



## obed (Jan 12, 2014)

I do not see where the mfg. did anything dishonest, nor do i believe they lied to you. They made a mistake yes, and they are doing the right thing to fix it.
There is an old saying, "there are some folks you just can not afford to do business with", sounds like you need to rethink your issues before folks decide you are one of those.


----------



## seemana (Jul 1, 2009)

I love my Road Logic! 

If you're looking for a classic looking, great riding, steel frame (with solid customer service behind it)....give it a shot!


----------



## Mackers (Dec 29, 2009)

wim said:


> Granted, Surly's Pacer is not your big-bucks go-fast road frame. But it's always had the brake cable on top of the top tube.


My beloved former team bike (used to be Bjorn Leukemans' ride) has the brake cable on top too. One look at the routing will tell you why...










Also I now look forward to buying Ritchey gear so much more, thank you TS!


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

I have to love how cryin' bryin's effort to steer potential customers away from Ritchey has completely backfired and that everyone sees him for what he is.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Holy crap you sound like a whining child. Sounds like the company went out of their way to correct a HONEST mistake and you think they should be punished on top of that. For the love of all thats holy get over yourself.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

OP, you are the one who turned a small issue into a 'saga'. It was no big deal, and not even worthy of a thread on this forum. This has happened to me, and I just found the correct sized ferrules and moved on. No need to badmouth a good company here. Your attitude is disgusting.


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

I wonder if the OP is hanging out with Trek5200 now?


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

bryin said:


> [n-teenth long tirade].


OK, now you've probably doubled your inconvenience time by posting this repetitive whining.

I'm glad you posted the reply above because contrary to your intent, I've actually improved my attitude about Ritchey from 99% to 99.9.

I hope you get enough life experience in the next few years to understand how trivial this problem is/was and how excellent of customer service you received.


----------



## Bridgestone (Sep 6, 2007)

Who only owns one bike?


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Mackers said:


> My beloved former team bike (used to be Bjorn Leukemans' ride) has the brake cable on top too. One look at the routing will tell you why...


My wife has a size S Specialized Dolce, and in re-cabling it recently it struck me that it would be better if the cable was on top of the TT. Look at the cable housing routing at the seat post to see what I mean. A very tight and unwieldy curve.


----------



## BikeLayne (Apr 4, 2014)

I figure there is no conspiracy going on and maybe the thing to do is just send it back. Apparently the bike shop is willing so why not pack it up and send it back and be done with it.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

If the problem can be fixed with a simple ferrule only an idiot would tear the bike down.

The complaint is invalid.


----------



## Bikephelps (Jan 23, 2012)

I wanted a Road Logic frame before...now I really want another Ritchey. I have a Breakaway Cross that I love.


----------



## ghettocop (Apr 19, 2014)

I love my Ritchey stuff. Have WCS Carbon cockpit on both bikes. When they started using the T-20 fasteners on the C-260 stems and I rounded them out mistaking them for a 3mm allen.......completely my fault...........I called and asked if I could buy seven new fasteners. They have offices in San Bruno, which is ten minutes from my home. He (Scott) asked me where I lived, and when I told him where, he suggested I just drive over and get them. Even though these are just corporate offices, he had fourteen T-20's waiting for me in a manila envelope that included a decal pack and a T-Shirt.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

milkbaby said:


> I'd like to charge for the time I wasted clicking on this thread...


I'm dropping a duce while reading this thread, so all is not lost.


----------



## redcon1 (Jul 22, 2008)

Hey Ritchey...I am building up bikes for wounded Veterans and I'll take that Road Logic off your hands!
I think I can even figure out a way to make those top-mounted cable stops work.

To the OP... stop whining. Let Ritchey/Bicycle Doctor make it right, or get a refund and move on. 
I hope your don't blow up all the problems you will face in life like this. Your sense of entitlement is ridiculous.


----------



## redcon1 (Jul 22, 2008)

sorry double post


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

redcon1 said:


> Your sense of entitlement is ridiculous.


And therein lies the root of issue. Good call!


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

I'm trying to figure out which cheese needs to be served


----------



## LVbob (Mar 24, 2014)

atpjunkie said:


> I'm trying to figure out which cheese needs to be served


Something stinky.


----------



## bpanahij (Nov 15, 2014)

I read this thread before I purchased my Road Logic from a local shop. This post had me worried that I might get one of the "defective" frames. When I showed up at the shop to inspect the final build, I was like "oh man." My frame has the cable guides on the top. Well actually off-center top. I took a look at the cables, tested the brakes, and concluded that it looks great, functions great, and I don;t see any problems. In fact, I kinda like that mine is a little unique. So, if you are reading this post and wondering whether it is something to worry about, then take a look at my bike, and tell me whether it looks like a problem. I can tell you it is not.


----------



## socrates (Sep 1, 2006)

Seems to me you have "wasted" more time whining than what you have building and rebuilding.


----------



## Alumini (Jul 14, 2014)

Old thread, I know. Just wanted to throw in that in 2014 I had received a frame with cable stops (off center) on top, which does not really bother me, but with (all) the stops being about only half size of the size they should be. Caused the cables to bend sharply when full turning the handle bar, and just did not feel right for a branded and quality frame. Long story cut short, in the ned I received a replacement frame. Stops still on top, but sized correctly. I live in Germany if that matters.


----------



## BikeLayne (Apr 4, 2014)

Cable guides on top are nice if you ever carry the bike on your shoulder. I rode an 82 Allez for 30 years and the cable guides were on top and it never bothered me. I did not carry it around however. The cable guide in front after 30 years of sweat was rusted out terribly but still intact and worked well. I have a Lighthouse (steel) these days and the cable guides are on the bottom of the top tube and it does look nicer. 

I think the Ritchey looks like a nice bike. How does it ride? I have a Ritchey cockpit on my bike including the seat and am pleased with those parts.


----------



## mfdemicco (Nov 8, 2002)

BikeLayne said:


> Cable guides on top are nice if you ever carry the bike on your shoulder. I rode an 82 Allez for 30 years and the cable guides were on top and it never bothered me. I did not carry it around however. The cable guide in front after 30 years of sweat was rusted out terribly but still intact and worked well. I have a Lighthouse (steel) these days and the cable guides are on the bottom of the top tube and it does look nicer.
> 
> I think the Ritchey looks like a nice bike. How does it ride? I have a Ritchey cockpit on my bike including the seat and am pleased with those parts.


It's a great frame and fork. Don't know if I'm a fan of the drop in headset though. I'm getting an occasional knocking sound out of it. Wish the frame were powder coated too, as I've got some paint chips on it now. But, these are minor issues. I'd buy another, especially at the price they sell for.


----------



## tka (Jun 11, 2014)

BikeLayne said:


> I think the Ritchey looks like a nice bike. How does it ride? I have a Ritchey cockpit on my bike including the seat and am pleased with those parts.


I'm enjoying mine. Quick handling but not nervous or twitchy, and it was rock solid on a 35+ mph descent yesterday. The ride is comfortably firm but not at all harsh. The ride yesterday took us through a couple of long, high-speed sweeping turns and the bike was absolutely fantastic through them. It dives right in and holds the line effortlessly, bumps and cracks that normally make a bike change the line were soaked right up with no altering of the line. Each time I ride the bike I like it even more.


----------

